# I think it's a pseudotropheus but just to make sure



## Neb

Looks like a pseudotropheus "Elongatus Linganjala" from the profiles but what do you think?


----------



## A1A.Cuties

what would be the difference between Linganjala & this?

pseudotropheus elongatus mpanga









(is it simply a different location?)


----------



## Fogelhund

It is probably a mpanga... fairly common in this area.


----------

